# Switzerland 2009



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Following on from last years Swiss trip I was lucky enough to get back this year to attend "The Showtime" at Interlaken as guests of SwizolPorsche

Left Heathrow on the Friday, flew to Zurich and straight onto Swissvax HQ to collect the Sprinter which was loaded up with Swissvax gear and stand materials. I then drove down to Interlaken where Mark, Beni and I set up the Swissvax stand ready for the following day. So finally got to bed at 02:00, then back up at 04:00 where we met up with Antonio from swissvax HQ for the long drive back to Interlaken!!
We demo'd/detailed a lot of cars outside the main hall, handed out leaflets and were very sociable hosts.

Some pics of the day...




























Our stand efforts....and the 951RS nicely detailed...


















A rare view






















































Think I've worked out which Porsche I want....but not white!









In all honesty I was trying not to make it look like I was taking a pic of the woman...but I was 


















A pretty imposter









Work work work, will be either Auto-detox or Peter Richards on the blower LOL :wave:









Was a long 24hrs and luckily Antonio drove back but we'd done 900km in 24hrs!!! Out in Zurich at 22.30 to try to eat before all the pubs stopped serving food.

Where I stayed


















Something caught my eye..


















You dont wanna miss the seat!









Slow start to Sunday, and off to the unit to detail a Passat Estate, then back home Monday.

An eventful few days but worthwhile as handed out a LOT of leaflets for the new detailing centre too and its getting some good leads.

Tim


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Looked like a fab day out, some stunning cars 

915RS looking mint :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome pics. some very nice porsche porn there!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice one Tim some great pics Switzerland looks like lovely country as well....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Loving the scenary and the cars ain't bad either


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like you had fun Tim ... Sneaky pic of the blonde was worth it.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good to see a few beers in close proximity!

Scenery is amazing. Lucky sod!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

stunning views,nice cars:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful place & amazing cars!! Thanks for the pics mate.

Kind regards


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

As you said seems like a good time was had by all :thumb:

Working all the time you told me...... I spot beers in front of you in one picture :lol:

Glad all the hard work is paying off for you mate.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks like a great time was had Tim - amazing scenery, cars and weather by the looks of it.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad you're all enjoying the pics.
Adam, no not all work but we did get time for lunch...nothing like a beer and a hot sausage to tide you over lol


----------

